# THIS WEEKEND - 1st Annual Volks Blast! (details inside)



## EurodealerTX (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello all!
Michael here.
I'd like to extend an invite to all of the Texas Audi owners for the VW Blast this weekend in Temple, TX!
Info here: http://www.texasvolksblast.com
There is a map for directions as well as a list of scheduled events.
Time trials start at 9am. This is a quarter mile dragstrip I have gone to since I was old enough to walk, so you can see what ETs your car can pull if you want to race! 
There is a nice car show you can compete in if you feel that is more your deapartment, and there is going to be a swap meet for VAG parts!
Expect to see between upwards of 5000 in attendance!!! 
If for no other reason, come for the track burgers! Unless they have changed their recipe since I was last there, you simply will not find a better burger within the TX state lines!
Please call me here at work if you would like additional details, or email me at [email protected]
If 830am is too early, no big deal. Please just touch base with me as I would like to get as many VW-Audi owners to this event as possible!








Thanks guys! -mcs


----------

